# air conditioner Primary and secondary drain



## kakashi (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a York Ac unit, not sure the model# or how can I find it?

I just notice today while mowing the lawn that my air conditioner secondary drain is dripping water. see picture:
I went to attic and and notice that the Pan has little bit of water going around. Also notice that air conditioner primary drain are have some brown stains, see pictures below.

left is secondary and right is primary, the pipe next to primary, what is it. is this the drain where you put bleach and water mixture as some suggested.



primary drain goes in to our master bathroom and connected to the pipe bottom of the facet drainer. I believe my primary drain pipe is clogged? where do I plug in an wet/dry VAC see picture:


What can I do. How do I clean the secondary or primary drain. Someone suggested that I use wet/dry VAC . This unit was looked by a Tech 2 years ago. I moved to this home 3 years ago. Only service I have done to this unit in past three years since I moved to this 2002 built home is replace the air-filter, did not know i needed to do anything else. When will i need to actually replace the unit. what are some mandatory maintenance to keep it alive longer.

I am going out of town for work Thursday for a week. any help be great. Can not afford to call Tech.

Thank you
Bill


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

You need to add a T and while the drain line is cut open blow it out both directions. If you have an air compressor and a hose, that will work, just turn up the pressure a lot. The main drain, the one coming from that plenum coil, needs to be insulated for the first 10'. I'm not even certain it's any more than condensation building up at the exit. The condensate water is very cold in that pan and meeting the attic air which is very hot, like pulling a cold can of soda out of the fridge, how it sweats.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Also, might want to invest in a PLASTIC drain pan float safety switch. In the event your main drain and your secondary drain (from the black pan underneath the plenum coil) back up and water starts to build up in that pan, the float switch will cut off the system so no more water can be built up, before it spills over from the pan.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

In this picture









on the main drain coming from the metal box (where your evaporator is) cut the pvc with pvc cutters ($10.00, Home Depot) about half way from the purple glued coupling and the first 90 degree joint, leaving enough pvc to connect to with a 3/4" pvc coupling (about $.50, Home Depot) on both ends. Cut it, blow the drain out and also into the coil and reconnect. 

Have a towel or two or three to put underneath your cut as water will pour out.

Rain or Shine pvc cement glue is about $6.00, maybe $7.00, Home depot. After blowing it out, glue the coupling back onto that line, reconnecting it and done., Then just insulate that line.


----------



## kakashi (Jun 12, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> on the main drain coming from the metal box (where your evaporator is) cut the pvc with pvc cutters ($10.00, Home Depot) about half way from the purple glued coupling and the first 90 degree joint, leaving enough pvc to connect to with a 3/4" pvc coupling (about $.50, Home Depot) on both ends. Cut it, blow the drain out and also into the coil and reconnect.
> 
> Have a towel or two or three to put underneath your cut as water will pour out.
> 
> Rain or Shine pvc cement glue is about $6.00, maybe $7.00, Home depot. After blowing it out, glue the coupling back onto that line, reconnecting it and done., Then just insulate that line.


ur saying add T , but before then blow it in both direction not in to the coil, do i really want to blew in the direction of the ac unit? is it safe. and then I can add the T and get PLASTIC drain pan float safety switch ( can you provide some links to where and how can i install that).

I will do this when i return from my job trip in 10 days, i do have family at home that are using ac unit. how can i clean it out with out cutting anything. can i hook a wet vac to the bathroom primary pipe end that is just screwed and suck-out the junk. will that be power full enough to go all the way up. anything else i can but at home depot instead of wet vac that will do the job on both primary and secondary by tomorrow after work i have few hours.

PRIMARY DRAIN EXIT( IN BATHROOM, THE TOP SMALL PIPE):


thanks for your help.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

You can use a shop vac and hopefully it'll work. and yes, I clear about three drains a day over 12 years and blow into the unit. If you're really confident in your ability you can simply take the cover of the plenum coil off (under all that white mastik sealant are screws either 1/4" or 5/16") so you'd need to peel away that white mastik and unscrew the lid and blow out from the inside of the coil outwards. 

just vacuum for not. when you come back from your trip we can further assist you (wiring in the switch) but the home depot or Grainger may have that float switch. 

This one works on both metal and plastic pans.


----------



## kakashi (Jun 12, 2013)

white mastik can be purchased at home depot? to put the cover back on. I see the screws. what the white mastik is for. best way to get it off. Thanks for fast reply in short evening time. I will buy a shop vacume at HD tomorrow any recommendation. - pipe from bathroom to the ac unit in attic is about 10-12 feet or less distance with at least two or three turns. Also notice ac been coming on allot more than it did few weeks ago. 

I replace my filters. what other maintenance do i need to do once i am back besides the adjustments as you mentioned above. 

Thank you again.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Apparently so. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Master-F...-Half-Gallon-Tub-WBA50/100396973#.UblakvmURSE

Also, get yourself a paint brush like so to apply it with. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Economy-2-in-Chip-Brush-1500-2/100626098#.UblazvmURSE

the float switch will simply save your ceiling in the event of both drains backing up. If you didn't have it and did not know you had backed up drains then this is the the very real possible outcome..









Cleaning both coils would be number one on maintenance. If you are planning on opening up the plenum coil to get to the drain then you might as well clean the coil. Airflow is number one in air conditioning for heat absorption (in the evaporator) and heat rejection (outside at the condenser coil). This is available at Home Depot as well, just spray onto the coil and let sit for a few minutes (while you button up the coil casing) and them simply turn on the a/c and leave it running constantly for about one hour so it rinses off, self rinsing right through the drain lines. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/AC-Safe-...Foaming-Cleaner-AC-920/100599017#.Ublb9_mURSE


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

where is the trap on that primary and a little beeds of swet from the draining cool water is no problem on the metal of the unit is no big deal...get into the condensate pan within the unit get a piece of plastic hose ..garden works...fill the pan with water slip the hose into the pan opening and blow on it...the water should cycle thru on the primary...dripping out of the secondary is no big deal again it is not trapped so air is constantly blowing out slightly cool causing condensation within it... pan under the air handler is a good idea.just get a routine to do a visual on that pan inside the air handler and your ok....but get that prim..trapped


----------



## kakashi (Jun 12, 2013)

Biggles. This is the first time my secondary drain. Was spitting water. Or pan collecting it. What pan u are referring to for primary. One inside the medal casing? Not sure where I plug in the hose. Also will need some pressure to clean it up. Air compression and hose were recommended. But in both cases some illustrations will help.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

the condensate pan inside the unit under the coil that swets..is the primary one if it gets to high the water will start to drip out of that secondary line...as you had...the hose trick with water in the pan is slip the hose along the bottom of the pan when you hit the hole should be near where the PVC connects.hold it on top of the hole with a piece of wet paper towel and blow  on the end of the hose...lift the hose out and the pan should run out being cleared...refill the pan it should drain out as quick as you fill it.


----------



## kakashi (Jun 12, 2013)

I am back from my trip and ready to fix up this ac:

Questions:
I have never taken apart an ac unit so some of these Questions might silly to ask. But please answer them.
1.	I only see two screw, I am sure others are hiding underneath the mask. What side do I need to take it apart? Also silly question, my furnace is gas. Can I not enter Ac unit from the furnace that is located on left side of the ac unit if you can see from my picture above.
2.	What tune-up does the furnace needs and how often.
3.	Do I need to turn off any switches for gas furnace and Ac unit – main switches? Example if I am working on ac only do I need to turn off the gas furnace.
4.	Coil – once the cover is lifted what I need to spray and what not to spray. Assuming cooper is in side. Picture will help me. Of course I do not want to take the aluminum bag off the cover, right? It will lift with the cover.
5.	I bought a small air compressor, spray for coil and the mask stuff already. Anything else I need.

6.	If I do not want to create a T on primary drain and just get a switch for secondary drain. But do maintenance once a year or every two year until unit needs to be replace. Will that be ok.

7.	Of course you mentioned that as power full as a compressor can be. I can blow it form my master bathroom primary drainage pipe end and it will still be on. The dirt will just sit in the ac unit?
8.	When will this unit need to be replace – it’s a 2002 installation.
9.	I need instruction of where do I find wiring for switch and hoe to wire them.
10.	Any picture or illustration will help.
11.	What do local companies do when they come to do tune-up?
12.	Do I need to clean out door ac unit? How? It’s loosing paint on top a little, can I use wood paint on it? Going to re paint form external part of my home this summer.


----------



## kakashi (Jun 12, 2013)

Can some one help.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Nope, can't get to A/C coil from furnace. The screws you need to remove, are covered by the mastic.


----------



## kakashi (Jun 12, 2013)

beenthere said:


> Nope, can't get to A/C coil from furnace. The screws you need to remove, are covered by the mastic.


Is it possible u can answer some of my other questions thanks.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

kakashi said:


> I am back from my trip and ready to fix up this ac:
> 
> Questions:
> I have never taken apart an ac unit so some of these Questions might silly to ask. But please answer them.
> ...


Outdoor coil should be cleaned every year.


----------



## kakashi (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry for all the questions. I did some more research and wanted to make sure I learn everything before taking things apart. I only bought the small compressor so I can clean out the drainage at both ends, from inside the box near the coil where the primary drain starts and from my master bathroom where the pvc pipe ends around 7-12 feet long, i think. I got this http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-2-Gal-Double-Stack-Portable-Electric-Air-Compressor-VSP0000201-HDX1/203227775#.UdXDZ_nbMzs. will this work at 100psi max or do i need to exchange for a better one.










1. which side do I take apart. the cover? 

2. what is the third pipe that looks like an "L" shape, whats its purpose?











above pic shows my furence on left size As my coil on right side. where is the blower located and the yellow wires to attach float switch. And how to properly wire them without getting electrocuted. If the wires are inside the mastik coil unit. I rather get it done when I take that apart and re-mastik it.

also HD website only show these float switches, My pan is metal and they look like are ones for PVC pipes.http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/catalog/servlet/Search?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&keyword=float+switch&Ns=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=Search+All

if you guys need better pictures please let me know.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Third pipe is the coil's drain pan over flow pipe, that is caped off.

Those are sump pump switches. You need a drain pan float switch. 

Blower is in the furnace on its left side.

Don't know which side will give yo best access to coil.

You could get a PVC cutter. Cut the PVC at the half way point between the el and coil, suck out the dirt with a shop vac. And then use a piece of 1" ID vinyl hose to couple the pipe together, along with 2 hose clamps.


----------



## kakashi (Jun 12, 2013)

I finally got time to take the cover apart today. How du I remove the white hard mask stuff. I an using blade. Any other sugesstion. I am willing to buy a product if needed


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Painters tool/5 in 1.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Look, if your A/C has been working since 2002 why not just unscrew the fitting under the sink and see if there's a bunch of gunk blocking it there.

Then if is clean it out and see if the primary starts draining again before you start cutting and blowing and ruining your drain system.

Then if it starts working you can relax and really take your time and finish the drain system at your leisure with the right parts and time.


----------

